# What could this be? Post/vent/chimney?



## ckallis (Apr 25, 2009)

This is at the end of my street, is a damn sight taller than the lamp posts and is situated just out side the boundaries of a house. It is hollow and has no openings. 

Could this be an air vent for something under ground or maybe a chimney of some sort.

ive allways been curious as to what its for since i was a kid, looks like it hasnt ever seen any fresh paint since i can remember.

There used to be an old school from around war time just around the corner which is no longer there. Ther'es engravings from the shcool kids in the tree's in some of the gardens. apparently there was a tunnel in the very close area possibly leading as far as the hoe??

Anyone seen this before or know what it is?

chris


Flashearth link http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=50.390915&lon=-4.131396&z=18.4&r=0&src=msa


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 25, 2009)

It's a stench pipe...an old one, built to stop the build-up of methane in an underground area such as a drain or sewer. There's a thread on here about them and there are a few like that on there.


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 25, 2009)

ckallis said:


> Anyone seen this before or know what it is?



As Foxy says, its a stench pipe.




ckallis said:


> looks like it hasnt ever seen any fresh paint since i can remember.



That doesnt suprise me, councils now a days dont seem to give a shit about preserving their heritage, which is a real shame, because once its gone, its gone forever...




ckallis said:


> apparently there was a tunnel in the very close area possibly leading as far as the hoe??



Best get on the case then, get plans of the old school, get to your local records office etc, and find it


----------



## daddybear (Apr 25, 2009)

i agree with the others its definitley a stench pipe although you dont often see them in the street like that.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 25, 2009)

Have a look at an ordnance survey map online from there and see if you can find either a river or stream nearby, then look for an infall and/or an outfall, that way you can map out the route of either a drain, sewer or culverted river. Plus look at livemaps, google earth, and flash earth, you can find the outfalls/infalls from all of those. 

Looking forward to seeing what you find.

 Sal


----------



## Badoosh (Apr 27, 2009)

ckallis said:


> apparently there was a tunnel in the very close area possibly leading as far as the hoe??



Looking at the location of the pipe, the tunnel you mention is possibly part of Drake's Leat, leading to Drake's Reservoir. This was part of Plymouth's ealy water supply, later replaced by the well known Burrator Reservoir. Hope this helps.


----------



## ckallis (Apr 29, 2009)

very interested people. 

there is an underground reservoir literally 300 yards or so away from the stench pipe. it is located under the bowling green of hartley park. hartley park has a huge raised section which i assume houses a large underground shelter. 

trip to the records office is near i think lol


----------



## Mr Sam (Apr 6, 2010)

wheres the stench pipe thread actually gone?


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 6, 2010)

It's now in the archived off-topic forum, Mr Sam.


----------



## dairylicked (Oct 31, 2011)

There is something like this at the top of the village I used to live at. I was always told it was a gas light.


----------



## maximus (Nov 1, 2011)

Hmmmm I'm sure we have one of those a little up from my sons school,its near an old railway bridge.


----------



## krela (Nov 1, 2011)

It's a methane vent for victorian era sewers for all those wondering.


----------



## Captain-Slow (Nov 1, 2011)

I remember seeing this post first time round, forgot to check back in for the answer!

Thanks to whoever it was for dragging it back up. Kudos given, you still get this -

View attachment thread_necromancer.png


Only Joking. Did anyone find access to the system this pipe vents?


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 2, 2011)

dairylicked said:


> There is something like this at the top of the village I used to live at. I was always told it was a gas light.



It quite possibly could have been 

[ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sewer_gas_destructor_lamp[/ame]


----------

